# Christmas gifts for men



## Cathy8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Gifts for women are usually a no brainer, but I have the hardest time coming up with good ideas for men. Suggestions please?  :?


----------



## stephie (Nov 21, 2006)

Food always seems to be a hit. Maybe a nut gift set or BBQ tools and steak seasonings. Gift certificates are boring, but they always work.


----------



## Mandy (Nov 21, 2006)

Give them stuff for their car: car wash gift certificates, air fresheners, stuff like that


----------



## jade (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe just a bnch of things guys always can use like batteries, extension cords, blank cds, etc. Maybe put them together in a basket or something.


----------



## apple (Dec 21, 2006)

Movie passes, power tools, their favorite tv show on dvd, camping or fishing gear, etc.


----------



## MissMori (Dec 5, 2010)

My husband always wants the newest games, anything scifi (books, movies, games) and electronics.  

You can always check to see if the men on your gift list have Amazon wish lists.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 6, 2010)

Mine just asked for pliers, vise grips, some nice wine and a gift card from the hardware store (I know, a little boring, but he'll get to buy the RIGHT stuff, as surely, I'll get the WRONG stuff.....)


----------



## carebear (Dec 6, 2010)

last year I gave my BF 200 AA batteries (I kid you not) and they were much appreciated.

this year... dunno.  

(I got my dad, this year, a really lovely wooden bowl he can keep stuff in.  He has neuropathy and has real difficulty handling things or picking them up, so I'm hoping that he can keep stuff in the bowl and get them out fairly easily.)

I got my brother a thumb piano.  http://www.etsy.com/listing/59007570/cigar-box-kalimba


----------



## cwarren (Dec 6, 2010)

For my DH .. Gift certificate  to Bass Pro  - he hunts and I know nothing about what he needs or wants..


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 7, 2010)

How about beer soap.

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL, your beer shanpoo rocks bigmoose!


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Tab.

Bruce


----------

